# Automatic Calibre ETA 2893-2 Question



## litesaber5 (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello all.
I have quick, kind f technical question regarding the Trainmaster Voyager GMT with the Automatic Calibre ETA 2893-2 movement.
I recently purchased the TM voyager GMT and i love it. my only question is regarding the movement of the gears when i change the time.
When the crown is unscrewed and out and i turn the crown to change the time there seems to be a slight lag when the gears catch and the hands move. also the date change in the date window doesn't flow with a smooth movement. Is this usual with the 2893-2 movement?
accuracy is great and athstetically the watch is a stunner but I am new to the "high end" watch club and was wondering if this is a problem or all in my head.
I Love Ball, and so should you.


----------



## Time2watch (Aug 21, 2007)

This is not a problem.

TYhe 2893 is based on the 2892, but with an added GMT module. This module, along with its extra grearing is what is making the difference in your watch. Nothing to worry about. The 2892 (93-GMT, 94-chrono) are just about as good as it gets from ETA. Not to mention the additional finishing Ball adds.

Enjoy it my friend, it's a wonderful watch!

By the way, welcome to our forum, make yourself at home! Post some pictures if you can, we'd love to see it!!!


----------



## litesaber5 (Aug 22, 2006)

Time2watch said:


> This is not a problem.
> 
> TYhe 2893 is based on the 2892, but with an added GMT module. This module, along with its extra grearing is what is making the difference in your watch. Nothing to worry about. The 2892 (93-GMT, 94-chrono) are just about as good as it gets from ETA. Not to mention the additional finishing Ball adds.
> 
> ...


Marc,

Thanks so much!! this is my first major watch purchase and as you can assume dropping serious coin on a watch, i just want to make sure my baby is healthy. Especially since i just got it
I will post picures as soon as i get my hands on a decent camera. my old sony just aint cutting it!
Thanks again

Ari


----------



## Time2watch (Aug 21, 2007)

litesaber5 said:


> Marc,
> 
> Thanks so much!! this is my first major watch purchase and as you can assume dropping serious coin on a watch, i just want to make sure my baby is healthy. Especially since i just got it
> I will post picures as soon as i get my hands on a decent camera. my old sony just aint cutting it!
> ...


You're welcome Ari. anytime!


----------



## scottw44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Here's an article on the 2892 that should give you some good info.

http://www.chronometrie.com/eta2892/eta2892.html

As for the levels of decoration and regulation, the following is from wikipedia:

The key components which differ at the line of demarcation between Elaborated and Top are the barrel spring, shock protection system, pallet stones, balance wheel & hairspring and the regulator mechanism. To illustrate the differences in accuracy garnered by the successive grades, consider the following specifications (the 2824 has a standard version, I believe the 289x series starts at elabore...sw44)

The chronometre grade and the top grade are identical in componentry.

the Standard grade is adjusted in two positions with an average rate of +/-12 seconds/day, with a maximum daily variation of +/-30 seconds/day;
the Elaborated grade is adjusted in three positions with an average rate of +/-7 seconds/day, with a maximum daily variation of +/-30 seconds/day;
while the Top grade is adjusted in five positions with an average rate of +/-4 seconds/day, with a maximum daily variation of +/-10 seconds/day.
The Chronometer grade must meet strict standards prescribed by the COSC. Chronometer grade movements are serial numbered as that is a requirement of the certification authority. Moreover, it should be noted that the degree of decoration on the movement's parts, generally only an aesthetic improvement, increases as well with the grade.[6]


----------

